# Where can i find a MIDI file's tempo?



## ZeroS1gnol (Jun 18, 2011)

Like the thread title: can anyone help me on how to determine a MIDI file's original tempo (on a mac)?

To make thing more clear: our band's drummer builds drumscores in GuitarPro. Those files have their own set tempo, this tempo is also in place when the midi has a playback in any media player (quicktime, wmp...). However, when I load it into Garageband it adopts the DAW's tempo.

So I'd like to determine te original tempo without having to contact our drummer. Any help would be very appreciated!


----------



## Winspear (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't know if Garageband works the same, but in Sonar I have to OPEN the MIDI file rather than import it. Import it just brings it in as a clip, which will play back within the project at the project tempo, just like you said.
If I OPEN it instead, tempo changes, time signatures, bar markers and everything are imported to the project, making it just like the Guitar Pro.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. It kinda works like that in GB. When I import the midi into a 'clean' working file, it seems to adopt the tempo. Not so in existing projects...which is still annoying. Im liking GB less and less as my demands for writing/recording software are rising...


----------



## Winspear (Jun 19, 2011)

I think that's pretty normal - it's just the same as Sonar then  Hard to explain but there's many reasons why importing a MIDI into an existing project and having the tempo change could cause many problems.
I'm assuming you don't have GP to look at it with, so download TuxGuitar for free - you should be able to import the MIDI there and see the tempo.


----------

